# Really big pinfish



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Did pretty good with some nice Redfish and Spadefish at 3 Mile this weekend. Caught a couple of crazy big pinfish .I attached a pic of my buddy holding just to get your opinions. Is this normal to catch studs like that in that area.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

DANG!! i caught a big pin fish one time about that size and laid him on the ground for a minute and a herring flew in and snatched him up and took off. could not believe the bird got off the grow with that big guy.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That makes great big "poon" bait!! Under a balloon and hang on....


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope that's pretty big!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

wow thats a rodeo winner for sure, i thought we caught some big ones under the bridge at innerarity yesterday, they werent that big though, thats some good bait.....:thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

3 mile is the only place I've seen pinfish get that big. Wouldn't say they're common, but they're not unheard of at that site.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dang! Dinner for a family of 4!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

NWF Yellowtail Snapper.....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The iron jetty in the pass holds some really big pin fish. ..


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, nice pin fish. Supper bait on steroids....lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang those are big enough to fillet and probably good eating too.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

man those are HUGE! what did they bite??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i bet they put up a fight!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Had another thought about those big boys. Bet they would make great bait for big AJs.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Shrimp is what they ate. He did take and filet them out with the spades and redfish. Said they were great !


----------

